# Roller pigeons won't fly long HELP!!!!



## Sparxx13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys I'm new to the site and would like a bit of help with my roller pigeons I have about 26 birds. I have one major problem with them all they only fly for 5 minutes max I have tried feeding them only wheat for 3 weeks and still no change could 1 of you guys plz give me some help 😪


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

How much you feeding per bird per day ? Are these young birds yr old or old birds?


----------



## Sparxx13 (Feb 10, 2014)

They are 1 to 3 year old and about 1 ounce per bird per day, they fly for 5 minutes max them land on the roof and act like they are really hungry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sparxx13 said:


> They are 1 to 3 year old and about 1 ounce per bird per day, they fly for 5 minutes max them land on the roof and act like they are really hungry


I think you should feed 2 ounces per day give or take. ONE ounce in the mornings and ONE ounce in the evenings. That is what I did for years. EXCEPT in the breeding loft and kept feed in front of the breeders. YOU might even let them get hungry. then feed extra And wait 10 to 15 minutes. Then pull the left over feed subtract it from what they ate. And feed that amount 2 times daily. IF you can only feed 1 times daily then give the full daily amount at one time. IF this does not help try flaging the birds to keep them flying longer. But try the feed first. PLUS can you give a regular mix not just wheat only.


----------



## Sparxx13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes I will try that for a few weeks see how they go, I did use a mix prior to trying the wheat but to be honest they just done the same thing that's why I tried the wheat because someone on this website suggested it to another having similar problems and flagging them just don't work the birds go to a roof were they know I can't reach them, but thanks I will try your method need all the help I can get


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. What I have learned about flying birds over the years is that *most * important thing that effects their flying time is their physical health. 
Figure out which birds land first and fly those last if possible. 
Are all your birds panting heavily after 5 minutes of flying?
At what age did you get them to fly?
How many birds are in the air at one time?
I struggled with my tumblers in the past because I thought they were all equal. But the good ones were born out of the best flyers and wow. I know some people do not have the heart to test their birds before mating, so we get inferior flyers.
I am a little rusty about giving good advice about feed, but what was working for my flyers was millet: all they could eat on the off days, and 13.5% pigeon food, all they could eat or just a table spoon(one ounce) each after their flight. And once a week: for sure they got all they could eat- meaning just a little milo was left in the trays.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Sparxx13 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the site and would like a bit of help with my roller pigeons I have about 26 birds. I have one major problem with them all they only fly for 5 minutes max I have tried feeding them only wheat for 3 weeks and still no change could 1 of you guys plz give me some help &#55357;&#56874;



Hello Sparxx13,
Are your birds good-quality Flying Rollers? If not, whatever you do with them won't persuade them to fly. If they are a good flying family of birds, have you tried contacting the breeder of them and asking his advise?
If they won't fly and act hungry, then they probably are! The UK weather isn't very warm at the moment and the birds may need extra feed as they will be using energy to maintain body temperature.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been able to get longer fly times and higher altitude by flying every other day. Flying every day is OK for young birds with no expectations but once you start training for competition they need a break at least every other day.


----------



## Sparxx13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi sorry for the late reply to most of these answers I am really grateful to use all I have started getting a little longer flight times now I think it was a lack of food with the weather been pretty cold in the uk but thanks again if I have anymore questions I won't hesitate to come back


----------

